# Verbally abused at the end of our ride.



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Pedaled our butts off today. Over 50 miles on the Fandango and some 4 3/4 hours of pedaling.

Heading home from the trail, we pedal up to a gas station / 7-11 store that we typically stop at on the paved stretch to the house.

Jeanne goes inside to buy some Gatorade. 

As she is paying for the drinks, the attendant says, "you guys are late today".

She explains we got a late start.

All this coaching and we are still just us, having fun.

Have fun and ride safe.

PK


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey, we all need somebody to crack the whip. Builds character.

Nice ride!

Mike


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Slackers. Always knew ya were....


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

Things are a little more low key here PMK. Jennifer and I rode, on our road tandem, the Horsefarm 100 yesterday. It was my first century in @15 years and her first ever. We went out to Tall Paul's afterward for a few pints and no one berated us despite our aroma or appearance.

I suppose now we need to start getting some miles on the Fandango to prepare for some other events (eg Tour de Felasco). We are toying w/the idea of the Horrible Hundred. Anyone else interested? I heard the Ride of the Living Dead was canceled. Anyone doing the Florida Tandem Rally next weekend?

J


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> Slackers. Always knew ya were....


That's us ...All or Nothing.

Those remarks hurt almost as much as Chris telling folks not to listen to any advice I offer about brakes...he claims I never use them. On the flip side, I am of the opinion, he just uses his too much and wears them out quickly.

:nono:

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

malaclemys said:


> Things are a little more low key here PMK. Jennifer and I rode, on our road tandem, the Horsefarm 100 yesterday. It was my first century in @15 years and her first ever. We went out to Tall Paul's afterward for a few pints and no one berated us despite our aroma or appearance.
> 
> I suppose now we need to start getting some miles on the Fandango to prepare for some other events (eg Tour de Felasco). We are toying w/the idea of the Horrible Hundred. Anyone else interested? I heard the Ride of the Living Dead was canceled. Anyone doing the Florida Tandem Rally next weekend?
> 
> J


Sounds like you two had fun rolling your smooth tired bike 100 miles.

:thumbsup: For the rear admiral, awesome job on her part. Please tell her this house offers up a High Five for the ride.

We are in for the Florida Tandem Rally this weekend. Rumored to be 55 Tandem Teams. 2 of the Northeast teams are bringing off-road tandems so we can ride the 60mile road ride with the group and hit Santos in the afternoon on the dirt.

Still deciding on the Horrible 100, my stoker is not ruling it out yet...her fear of fast descents and my desire to hit at least 50mph has her worried. If it were off-road she would not mind the speed.

The longer off-road rides make the road tandem seem almost effortless at times.

PK


----------

